# Paper Towel Holder



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I bought one of those simple plastic under the cabinet mount paper towel holders thinking I could actually mount it under the cabinet and so far I can't find a single place to put it.

Any suggestions or shall I just scrap it and get one that sits on the counter? I just didn't want to take up precious counter space if I could avoid it.

And now for the burning question: Where do you keep your paper towels?? 









Thanks








Dawn


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Since we have the same trailer, we have encountered the same problem.







(We also had the generic plastic hold w/o a home) We have a towel holder that sits on the counter behind the stove (when we're not cooking). It sits under the sink when we are on the road.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I mounted mine vertically between the cabinet doors over the sink. Works well for me.....out of the way, and don't have to bother with moving it, or it getting to close to the stove and catching on fire.
Darlene action


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Darlene...can you post a pic of your towel holder? Thanks!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We use a vertical counter top towel holder. It looks nice, and is easy to move out of the way (or take outside) when needed.

We keep all our paper products in the storage are below one of the dinette seats. For travel, we just stick the towel holder in one of the kitchen sinks.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I have a silver color upright towel holder that sits on counter. When I am cooking I put it in the left corner by stove, rest of the time it's on the right corner of counter like above the drawers (not the lower counter,tv area). It's kinda heavy so stays there better and Rick and I both have access to the towels. I like being able to take as many as I want or can quickly grab the whole roll if necessary.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

On the counter. Keeps it prtable.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Mine came with one already mounted between the radio and the stove hood. It was so close to the wall the paper towels wouldn't fit on it. Gilligan!!!!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

The 26RS we had had one already mounted above the sink.

In our 31RQS, we bought a brushed nickel and black countertop one. When we travel, we just put it in the sink.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sgalady said:


> I mounted mine vertically between the cabinet doors over the sink. Works well for me.....out of the way, and don't have to bother with moving it, or it getting to close to the stove and catching on fire.
> Darlene action
> [snapback]124981[/snapback]​


Darlene, I had thought about that but wasn't sure about putting holes in the front of the cabinet...I'd like to see photos of yours if you get a chance. The other place I came up with was on the left side of the dinette wall, where the cabinet is, opposite the end of the sofa...I'm still pondering


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

nascarcamper said:


> Mine came with one already mounted between the radio and the stove hood. It was so close to the wall the paper towels wouldn't fit on it. Gilligan!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it funny that they would just mount something like that and not even try to make sure it works?? I noticed the same thing as I moved it around...I would think "that's a good spot" and then put the paper towel roll in the holder...NOT!









I think I'm going for a red countertop model that I saw yesterday


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> > I mounted mine vertically between the cabinet doors over the sink.Â Works well for me.....out of the way, and don't have to bother with moving it, or it getting to close to the stove and catching on fire.
> ...


HI! 
I'll make a picture of it, later, when it cools off some. It's close to 100 degrees, here, right now, and I'm not going out in the camper, just yet, if ya know what I mean!!







It looks nice, though. It's over the sink area, and is very handy.







I'll get it on here tonight.
Darlene action


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I mounted mine under the cabinet. 
I used a â€œJâ€ type holder and mounted it to the outside wall with hollow wall anchors. 
When I mounted it I made sure the bottom of the â€œJâ€ was close to the valance.
This way as the paper towel is being dispensed and as the roll gets smaller the valance is putting a little resistance on the roll. 
Also, I have never had wind or the bumping of traveling unroll the toweling.

MaeJae


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I like the looks of the J paper towel holder...where did you find it??


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh yeah in a camping catalog I saw a wall mount that detaches for taking outside to the picnic table. I don't think the mega size command velcro type holders will hold a paper towel holder to the wall...it did not work for the tp holder.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Ours came as standard equipment. It is mounted on the cabinets that are right above the kitchen sink. Very handy location.

Randy


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> I like the looks of the J paper towel holder...where did you find it??
> [snapback]125066[/snapback]​


To tell you the truth I don't remember if it was a K-mart, Wal-Mart, or Lowes...
It may have even been the Dollar Store.







Sorry.
I was actually looking for a toilet paper holder like this for the back of the
bathroom door and found this. I thought I'd just stick 2 rolls on it. 
Anyway, I found something nicer for the bahtroom, and put this one
in the kitchen.

MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Don't know if this helps?

Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Ours came as standard equipment. It is mounted on the cabinets that are right above the kitchen sink. Very handy location.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]125068[/snapback]​


Ditto here

Don


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

I mounted my wife's cheap plastic papertowel holder under the cabinets over the sink.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Don't know if this helps?
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]125148[/snapback]​


Tami, That looks like the same holder I bought...Our kitchen set up is different than yours. Lucky you to have a wall plug! Our light is right in the middle under the cabinet and the stereo is only about 8 inches to the right...not alot of room under there to mount stuff unless we move things around









Today I picked up some 3M Command locking adhesive tabs that hold up to 3 lbs. I'm going to try to mount this on the wall on the right side of the sink...I'll let you all know how well it works.

Dawn


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Oh yeah in a camping catalog I saw a wall mount that detaches for taking outside to the picnic table. I don't think the mega size command velcro type holders will hold a paper towel holder to the wall...it did not work for the tp holder.
> [snapback]125067[/snapback]​


Dina, are these the locking plastic 3m command adhasive tabs that you're talking about? As in the ones I bought today?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Dawn...Yep...I tried it twice....and they would not hold the tp holder with tissue inserted on the holder.

Let me know if they hold better for you.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Tami, That looks like the same holder I bought...Our kitchen set up is different than yours. Lucky you to have a wall plug! Our light is right in the middle under the cabinet and the stereo is only about 8 inches to the right...not alot of room under there to mount stuff unless we move things around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn,

That is the Tear Ease PT Holder that has a spring to pull only 1 sheet at a time using 1 hand. The adhesive tape would not be strong enough to hold it up. I have seen in the gallery a photo where the PT Holder was mounted in between the cabinet doors vertically, not sure if that is what Darlene mentioned earlier?







I'll see if I can find it & if so I'll post it here.

Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I Found It








This is where Moosegut mounted his .........

Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=7462

This is a link to a previous Paper Towel Holder Mount Thread, maybe you could get some more ideas??

Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=7462
> 
> This is a link to a previous Paper Towel Holder Mount Thread, maybe you could get some more ideas??
> 
> ...


Tami,

I did a search on the subject before I posted the thread and couldn't find anything...apparently I didn't look hard enough shy

Thanks!
Dawn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=7462
> ...


Your Welcome


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks like you have all the help you need. For what it's worth: when in use, our's sits on the right counter behind the sink (corner away from the stove). When not in use, its out of sight but still accessible under the sink cabinet.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Looks like you have all the help you need. For what it's worth: when in use, our's sits on the right counter behind the sink (corner away from the stove). When not in use, its out of sight but still accessible under the sink cabinet.
> [snapback]125480[/snapback]​


Thanks Wolfwood









If I can't figure out what to do with my paper towels at this point, I've got bigger problems don't I??









Dawn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you have all the help you need.Â For what it's worth: when in use, our's sits on the right counter behind the sink (corner away from the stove).Â When not in use, its out of sight but still accessible under the sink cabinet.
> ...










I didn't say that..........

..... but clearly remember the day that I saw myself standing in Puff with a roll of PT, holding it in various places, trying to make this very serious decision ..... It wasn't long before the decision was made - drop it on the counter, put it away .... next....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


Yep, I think I'm heading in that same direction...stick a fork in me, I'm done


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

It is just a towel holder, how hard can it be?

I put mine under the radio.

I'll tell what is hard, attaching my towel holder pictures to this reply.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Swany said:


> It is just a towel holder, how hard can it be?
> 
> I put mine under the radio.
> 
> ...


Boy, I can't wait to see the problems that the toilet paper holder presents......
















Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Ours came as standard equipment.Â It is mounted on the cabinets that are right above the kitchen sink.Â Very handy location.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]125068[/snapback]​


Same here, right over the sink, and under the cabinet toward the wall. I'll show ya Saturday. Bring tools


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Swany said:
> 
> 
> > It is just a towel holder, how hard can it be?
> ...


I'm not hanging a toilet paper holder








LOL


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > Ours came as standard equipment.Â It is mounted on the cabinets that are right above the kitchen sink.Â Very handy location.
> ...


I'll bring tools









who brought this subject up again anyway?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

RizFam said:


> I Found ItÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that, Tami!! That's where I mounted mine, too!! It works great, BTW!! It's either been too hot or thundering/lightning/raining, here, for me to get to the OB and take a pic of mine.







Just think........it took all of putting two screw drivers in with my very own screw-driver with FLOWERS on the handle so the boys won't take it!!








Darlene action


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

sgalady said:


> <{POST_SNAPBACK}>[/post][/right]


You Got it Girl Friend









Tami


----------



## Piper Rockelle (5 mo ago)

*Paper Towel Holder Wall Mount*，Mount the paper towel dispenser inside or under a cabinet to save counter space,or stick it on a wall next to the water faucet.


----------

